# Sould I add this guy to the family?



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a chance to add a 2nd Hedgie to my little family of pets...

What do you think of him? He is 6 months, has NOT been handled much at all and I guess a Pinto (or what do you think)...
I love my Mumm-Ra and I figure whats one more lol I have another huge cage sitting in the closet


----------



## EllenLovesHedgies (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks adorable!  
Before you get him, make sure your okay with him not liking you and being uncomfortable at first. It'll take a while for a hedgehog that hasn't been handled very much to be nice. But some hedgehogs just dont like humans or are antisocial, and are uncomfortable with humans.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

So adorable! I'd say go for it, as long as your up for the challenge of him being a grump towards you for a while


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

Deffinatly go for it.  

lilyann


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Before we got our 2nd (& 3rd) hedgies, we wanted to make sure we had the time, space and money available. When they are all healthy, it's not that difficult, but when one (or more) are sick at a time, you can get overwhelmed quickly. 

You will want to make sure you have more money set aside for vet bills.

But if you find you have the ability, having a 2nd hedgie is wonderful. Even if they are a grumpasaurus.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would say go for it, but only if you want to put 100% into the hedgie and not give up on them just because they're a grumpball.


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Im up to a challange. Mumm-ra wasnt handled the first year of his life so he still has hos days lol. My vet is great and due to parvo in one pup when I bought her and my other being hit by a car I have a nice lump of care credit for emrrgancys  im pretty sure im ready for another. I work at home I have the time and money so I think im gonna get him!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to hear all about him


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

The old owner fell through. Which was really dissipointing.  I think I'm gonna get a 2nd anyway. I have the cage set up and it's empty and mocking me lol... Christmas Present to myself maybe?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry! How disappointing! I know that once you decide, you already start falling in love, even from just a photo. I would be so upset. 

You may want to contact the Hedgehog Welfare Society to see if there's a hedgie close to you that is up for adoption! http://hedgehogwelfare.org/contact.html


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh thanks for that info!! I'll check it out for sure!

I was pretty upset about it


----------

